# Xbox 360 Slim 4GB 111 Euro bei Saturn [Nur am 04.07.11]



## streetjumper16 (3. Juli 2011)

Da Saturn morgen seinen 50. Geburtstag feiert gibt es NUR Morgen die Xbox 360 Slim 4GB für nur 111€ !!!

Quelle:http://www2.saturn.de/webapp/wcs/st..._XBOX360&WT.ac=HOME_OFFERS_XBOX360_STARTSEITE


Also wer ein richtiges Schnäpchen machen will der sollte Morgen in den Saturn fahren und sich eine so schnell wie möglich kaufen, den die werden 100% schnell ausverkauft sein 
Ich werde Morgen um 08:00 Uhr früh anrufen und mir eine zur Seite legen lassen! Das als kleiner Tipp solltet ihr auch machen 


LG streetjumper16 (Chris)


PS: Ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig


----------



## Heli-Homer (4. Juli 2011)

Habs heute auch schon inner tv werbung gsehen 
Geiles teil für 111 euro 
Muss leider inne schule und bekomm bestimmt keine mehr


----------



## fac3l3ss (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Xbox 360 Slim 4GB 111€ bei Saturn [Nur am 04.07.11]*



Heli-Homer schrieb:


> Habs heute auch schon inner tv werbung gsehen
> Geiles teil für 111 euro
> Muss leider inne schule und bekomm bestimmt keine mehr


 streetjumper16 hat doch geschrieben, ANRUFEN!! 
Ich werde mir aber definitv keine holen.
Ich habe schon eine PS3 wegen Heavy Rain und Blu-Ray...


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Heli-Homer (4. Juli 2011)

Auu stimmt 
Wäre eine möglichkeit.
Werde das dann mal machen 
Eben die nummer des saturns meines vertrauen raussuchen


----------



## Kev95 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Xbox 360 Slim 4GB 111€ bei Saturn [Nur am 04.07.11]*

Daran sieht man mal, welchen enormen Preisspielraum die bei den Konsolen haben...


----------



## Sertix (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Xbox 360 Slim 4GB 111€ bei Saturn [Nur am 04.07.11]*

Bei der altbackenen Hardware ist es kein Wunder.


----------



## sfc (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Xbox 360 Slim 4GB 111€ bei Saturn [Nur am 04.07.11]*

Für einen DVD-Spieler ganz schön viel Geld^^


----------



## euMelBeumel (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Xbox 360 Slim 4GB 111€ bei Saturn [Nur am 04.07.11]*

Hätte ich mir letztens nicht die alte Elite mit 120GB bei der MM-Aktion gekauft, wärs nen Blick wert, aber so bringts das P/L-technisch für mich nicht. Tolles Angebot trotzdem.


----------



## streetjumper16 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Xbox 360 Slim 4GB 111€ bei Saturn [Nur am 04.07.11]*

Ich finde die Xbox 360 einfach nur eine geile Konsole <3

Filme schauen, Musik hören, chatten, schreiben, spiele kaufen, streamen etc. etc. ppp


----------



## GoldenMic (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Xbox 360 Slim 4GB 111€ bei Saturn [Nur am 04.07.11]*

Naja, hab meien verkauft weil ich alles was ich da hatte auch am PC kann.
Bis auf nen paar Games.
Aber ansonsten schon ok das teil


----------



## Bennz (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Xbox 360 Slim 4GB 111€ bei Saturn [Nur am 04.07.11]*



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Ich finde die Xbox 360 einfach nur eine geile Konsole <3
> 
> Filme schauen, Musik hören, chatten, schreiben, spiele kaufen, streamen etc. etc. ppp


 
wau, nen schlechter PC.


----------



## fac3l3ss (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Xbox 360 Slim 4GB 111€ bei Saturn [Nur am 04.07.11]*



Bennz schrieb:


> wau, nen schlechter PC.


 Sehe ich genauso.
Das einzige, wofür Konsolen gut sind, sind Exklusivgames(evtl. auch GTA IV xD)...
Bei der PS3 habe viel mehr Exklusivgames und einen Blu-Ray-Player!


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## m-o-m-o (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Xbox 360 Slim 4GB 111€ bei Saturn [Nur am 04.07.11]*

Und dann noch fuer den Multiplayer MS Geld in den Verdauungstrakt schieben 

Wenn, dann die PS4 (kommt ja bald, spaetestens wenn die Wii U raus ist sollte man zumindest eine Ankuendigung haben), die ist dann auch fuer die naechsten Jahre ausreichend (fuer Konsolenspieler) und man muss wahrscheinlich nichts fuer das PSN zahlen. Und zu allem Ueberfluss laesst sie sich wahrscheinlich sehr einfach hacken 

PS: Tut mir leid, ich kriege das US Keyboard Layout nicht raus


----------



## streetjumper16 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Xbox 360 Slim 4GB 111€ bei Saturn [Nur am 04.07.11]*

Die Xbox 360 ist aber mehr als nur eine Konsole in meinen Augen 

Ist auch ein Entertaiment-Packet  Bzw. GTA IV spiele ich  die ganze Zeit auf dem PC ohne Probleme  
Ich mag die! Hatte ja 2 Jahre lang eine gehabt und hatte NIE Probleme damit!

@ *m-o-m-o


Die 30€ für 1 Jahr Goldmitgliedschaft lohenen sich für die Xbox mehr als genug in meinen Augen!
'Ich zahle die auch gerne! 

Und so viel ist das auch wieder nicht!
*


----------



## nirkl (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Xbox 360 Slim 4GB 111€ bei Saturn [Nur am 04.07.11]*

Amazon zieht mit: Schnell sein! XBox 360 Slim 4GB für 111


----------



## fac3l3ss (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Xbox 360 Slim 4GB 111€ bei Saturn [Nur am 04.07.11]*



m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Und dann noch fuer den Multiplayer MS Geld in den Verdauungstrakt schieben
> (...)


 Das bekommt meine volle Zustimmung!! 


MfG
fac3l3ss

3dit:


streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Die Xbox 360 ist aber mehr als nur eine Konsole in meinen Augen
> 
> Ist auch ein Entertaiment-Packet  Bzw. GTA IV spiele ich  die ganze Zeit auf dem PC ohne Probleme
> Ich mag die! Hatte ja 2 Jahre lang eine gehabt und hatte NIE Probleme damit!


 Ich habe mit meinem PC auch keine Probleme und GTA IV ohne Mods läuft super.
Nur habe ich dank der XBox 360 Livezwang


----------



## Haraldo Schmidto (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Xbox 360 Slim 4GB 111€ bei Saturn [Nur am 04.07.11]*

Amazon ist nun mitgezogen mit Saturn Link: http://www.amazon.de/dp/B003WF6CYS/.

Hat leider 1-3 Wochen Lieferzeit. Sonst aber geiles Angebot. Gibts nicht günstiger


----------



## streetjumper16 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Xbox 360 Slim 4GB 111€ bei Saturn [Nur am 04.07.11]*



fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Das bekommt meine volle Zustimmung!!
> 
> 
> MfG
> ...





LIVE ist doch was schönes!!

Mit Freunden komunizieren und die LIVE Server sind eine der besten Server wo es gibt!!

Achja und zu guter letzt noch Kinect <3
Schön mit der Familie im Wohnzimmer Partyspiele spielen!


----------



## Citynomad (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Xbox 360 Slim 4GB 111€ bei Saturn [Nur am 04.07.11]*

Sorry, aber 4GB Festplatte??? Da hat ja die erste XBox schon mehr gehabt. Außer für die Spielstände, ist die Festplatte doch für nichts zu gebrauchen. Leider sind die Festplatten für die Xbox nicht gerade günstig


----------



## fac3l3ss (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Xbox 360 Slim 4GB 111€ bei Saturn [Nur am 04.07.11]*



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> LIVE ist doch was schönes!!
> 
> Mit Freunden komunizieren und die LIVE Server sind eine der besten Server wo es gibt!!
> 
> ...


Live ist schei_e.
Ich muss mir umbedingt einen Acc machen, nur um zu speichern!!


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Haraker (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Xbox 360 Slim 4GB 111€ bei Saturn [Nur am 04.07.11]*

Nichtmal geschenkt will ich so eine lumpige Konsole.

Was bringts mir wenn die Konsole relativ günstig zu haben ist (dafür ist sie auch veraltet) wenn ich pro Spiel 65€ bezahlen muss und es praktisch keine Sonderaktionen wie z.B. die grade stattfindenden Steam-Summer-Camp-Sales gibt, mit teils massiven Preisnachlässen.

"Filme schauen, Musik hören, chatten, schreiben, spiele kaufen, streamen etc. etc. ppp"

Toll, back dir ein Eis, das kann sogar mein Handy, und natürlich mein PC, aber der kann noch viel mehr als eine stark eingeschränkte Konsole.



Sertix schrieb:


> Bei der altbackenen Hardware ist es kein Wunder.


 
Richtig.

Und Games for Windows Live hab ich auch auf dem PC.


----------



## streetjumper16 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Xbox 360 Slim 4GB 111€ bei Saturn [Nur am 04.07.11]*



Haraker schrieb:


> Nichtmal geschenkt will ich so eine lumpige Konsole.
> 
> Was bringts mir wenn die Konsole relativ günstig zu haben ist (dafür ist sie auch veraltet) wenn ich pro Spiel 65€ bezahlen muss und es praktisch keine Sonderaktionen wie z.B. die grade stattfindenden Steam-Summer-Camp-Sales gibt, mit teils massiven Preisnachlässen.
> 
> ...




Komm mal wieder runter und achte auf deinen Ton! Sonst bist du schneller wieder aus dem Forum wie als wie du dich angemeldet hast!


@ Citynormad

Bei der Aktion ist keine Festplatte dabei! Die kostet aber auch nicht viel (50€) und man kann externe HDD´s ran schließen so viel man will und auch USB Sticks! Also is ne interne nicht einmal nötig!


@ fas3l3ss

LIVE ist nicht nur dazu da um zu speichern! LIVe ist dazu da um online spielen zu können, mit Freunden zu chatten etc. etc.! Dazu ist LIVE ein echt genialer Server finde ICH!


@ all


Mit dem Thread will ich euch nur drauf hinweisen das heute so ein Angebot ist! Wer sie sich nicht kaufen will braucht es auch nicht zu tun! 
Ich werde es, schon alleine weil es eine TOP Konsole ist mit der vieles möglich ist! Zudem will ich auch mal wieder FinalFantasy, Lost Odyssey etc. spielen! 
LIVE ist meiner Meinung nach echt toll auch wenn man dazu ein bischen bezahlen muss was ich dafür gerne mache! 

Zumal ich bestimmt nicht meinen Rechner immer im Wohnzimmer anschließe um mit meiner Familie was zu spielen! Da eignet sich ne Konsole allemal besser zu und mit Kinect was auch noch der Hammer ist hat der Spaß ein Ende!


Wenn ihr über die Xbox 360 diskutieren wollt dann macht doch bitte einen extra Thread bei Konsolen auf!


LG streetjumper16 (Chris)


----------



## Haraker (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Xbox 360 Slim 4GB 111€ bei Saturn [Nur am 04.07.11]*

Was los, bist du sauer nur weil deine geliebte Konsole in einem PC Forum eben nicht so gut ankommt?
Komm mal wieder runter man.

Wen wunderts... 

wo sind denn noch überall versteckte Kosten, also ne Festplatte muss ich mir extra dazu kaufen für 50€ (sind bestimmt noch mehr), dann noch Windows Live jedes Jahr für 60€ (in 5 Jahren 300€), am PC kann ich Windows Live kostenlos nutzen.

Dann noch immer die Spiele für 60-65€, die ich in Steam bei Aktionen für 10-20€ bekomm oder regulär für 40€.

Also insgesamt überzeugen diese veralteten Konsolen keinen Meter.


----------



## fac3l3ss (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Xbox 360 Slim 4GB 111€ bei Saturn [Nur am 04.07.11]*



Haraker schrieb:


> (...)


 Außerdem ist das hier ein PC-Gaming-Forum!
Ich finde, hier kaufen sich die XBox 360 nur Leute, die gerne die Exklusivgames spielen wollen.
Würde ich auch machen, habe aber schon eine PS3 und die hat mehr Exklusivgames als die Box.
Davon mal abgesehen ist eine Konsole schei_e zum zocken.
Schlechte Grafik, keine Mods, kein TS(3), kein Skype, kein schnell-mal-im-Inet-nach-Lösung-schauen, hohe Preise, ach, und kein bzw. wenig und schlechtes AA 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## streetjumper16 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Xbox 360 Slim 4GB 111€ bei Saturn [Nur am 04.07.11]*

1. Ist das kein reines PC-Forum da man hier über ALLES diskutieren kann!!! Wozu gibt es sonst den abschnitt KONSOLEN !?!?! Dazu zählen auch Konsolen etc. Nur weil es eben mal PCGH heißt!!!

2. Muss man  sich im Komplettpacket keine extra Festplatte dazu kaufen und auch so MUSS man da snicht da jede beliebige externe HDD drann geht!!

3. 1 Jahr Xbox LIVE kostet 30€ ! Wer es sich im MM oder sonst wo kauft is selbst Schuld!

4.Hast du recht auf dem PC ist das kostenlos, ABER da hast du nicht so ein großen Umfang wie auf der Xbox!!

5. Man muss sich die SPiele ja nicht NEU kaufen! Ich selbst kaufe keine Spiele die mehr als 30€ kosten!!

Exklusievtitel gibt es auch auf der Xbox genug! Und da sind welche drunter die ICH sehr gerne spiele wie Forza Motorsport, Lost Odyssey etc.!


Und wie ich schon oben schrieb! Kinect gibt es NICHT für den PC! Und genau DAS ist das was an der Xbox so interessant ist wenn man es erst einmal gespielt hat! Ne Konsole ist für Familien gedacht!


Und jetzt will ich nichts mehr davon hören!! Das ist ein User-News und kein Diskusionsforum!!!
Wenn ihr sie nicht kauft schön! Zwingt euch ja kein Mensch! Damit will ich den Leuten ein Angebot zeigen die auch mal gerne mit der ganzen Familie spielen etc.!

Und da achtet man nicht auf Grafik den da geht es allein um den Spielspaß!! Dafür braucht man auch keine Mods, kein Skype, kein AA etc.!!


----------



## Haraker (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Xbox 360 Slim 4GB 111€ bei Saturn [Nur am 04.07.11]*

Deine Argumente ziehen nicht.

Fakt ist ich brauch eine Festplatte, nicht jeder hat eine externe Zuahuse rumliegen, ich z.B. hab keine, wozua auch, hab 2TB fest im PC verbaut, reicht mir.

Klar hab ich am PC genau den gleichen Windows Live Umfang, zudem ist es eben kostenlos. Und wenns nur 30€ im Jahr sind was du zahlen musst, da kauf ich mir lieber jedes Jahr en Spiel von.

Am besten kauft man sich garkeine Spiele, dann ist es noch günstiger, was?
Ist wie "ich tanke nie für mehr als 10€, daher ist mir der Spritpreis egal".

Fakt ist die Spiele sind ca. 20€ teurer für die Konsole (bei Release), wenn man die regelmäßigen Steam-Sonderangebote miteinrecht noch mehr. 
Gebraucht kaufen ist hier irrelevant, da ich auch PC-Spiele gebraucht kaufen kann die dann wieder günstiger sind (mach ich persönlich auch oft so)
Und wenn ich ein Spiel bei Release haben will ist gebraucht kaufen halt etwas blöd.





fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Schlechte Grafik, keine Mods, kein TS(3), kein Skype, kein  schnell-mal-im-Inet-nach-Lösung-schauen, hohe Preise, ach, und kein bzw.  wenig und schlechtes AA


 
Endlich sind wir uns mal einig 

Da fehlt aber noch als Contra-Argument die schlechte Steuerung (besonders in Egoshootern) sowie das Fehlen vieler PC-Exklusivtitel, Strategiespiele, Simulationen, fehlt ja komplett.
Achja, und nur 30FPS sind mir auf Dauer zu wenig. 

Und Kinect oder Move und wie das Zeug heißt juckt mich nicht im geringsten, auf dieses infantile vor dem Fernseher rumhampeln steh ich nicht.
Was redest du "für Familien gemacht"? Meine Oma und Mutter haben keinen Bock auf zocken, außerdem könnten sie das mindestens genauso gut an einem PC.
TrackIR z.B: gibts auch für PC.


"Und da achtet man nicht auf Grafik den da geht es allein um den  Spielspaß!! Dafür braucht man auch keine Mods, kein Skype, kein AA  etc.!!"

Du vielleicht nicht, ich schon. 

Am PC hast aufgrund der ganzen fehlenden Sachen immer den höheren Spielspaß.
Das "Spielspaß" Argument der Konsolenleute hat so einen Bart, als ob Spielspaß Konsolenexklusiv wäre...


----------



## fac3l3ss (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Xbox 360 Slim 4GB 111€ bei Saturn [Nur am 04.07.11]*



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> 1. Ist das kein reines PC-Forum da man hier über ALLES diskutieren kann!!! Wozu gibt es sonst den abschnitt KONSOLEN !?!?! Dazu zählen auch Konsolen etc. Nur weil es eben mal PCGH heißt!!!


Habe ich dagegen was gesagt? xD Ich meine, dass ist ein PC-Gaming-Forum, da kommen Konsolen nicht so gut an :p



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> 2. Muss man  sich im Komplettpacket keine extra Festplatte dazu kaufen und auch so MUSS man da snicht da jede beliebige externe HDD drann geht!!


 Externe HDDs sind lahm, und hängen dran, ich will etwas kompaktes/internes!



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> 3. 1 Jahr Xbox LIVE kostet 30€ ! Wer es sich im MM oder sonst wo kauft is selbst Schuld!


30€ jedes Jahr... Nein danke und immernoch schlechter als nichts.



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> 4.Hast du recht auf dem PC ist das kostenlos, ABER da hast du nicht so ein großen Umfang wie auf der Xbox!!


 Wie äußert der sich?
Skype, TS3, Mumble, alles gratis aufm PC.



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> 5. Man muss sich die SPiele ja nicht NEU kaufen! Ich selbst kaufe keine Spiele die mehr als 30€ kosten!!


Ich will jetzt nicht extra mir alle Spiele auf gut Glück gebraucht kaufen und z.B. will ich ACR und BF3 vorbestellen usw. ...



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Und wie ich schon oben schrieb! Kinect gibt es NICHT für den PC! Und genau DAS ist das was an der Xbox so interessant ist wenn man es erst einmal gespielt hat! Ne Konsole ist für Familien gedacht!


 Ich brauche keine Kinect?



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Und jetzt will ich nichts mehr davon hören!! Das ist ein User-News und kein Diskusionsforum!!!
> Wenn ihr sie nicht kauft schön! Damit will ich den Leuten ein Angebot zeigen die auch mal gerne mit der ganzen Familie spielen etc.!


Sry, aber wenn du die so anhimmelst, darf man auch Gegenargumente bringen!



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Und da achtet man nicht auf Grafik den da geht es allein um den Spielspaß!! Dafür braucht man auch keine Mods, kein Skype, kein AA etc.!!


Klar.
Aber beim PC ist die Grafik besser, willst du das jetzt schlechtreden?
Und bei der PS3 fehlt mir einfach das AA!


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## streetjumper16 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Xbox 360 Slim 4GB 111€ bei Saturn [Nur am 04.07.11]*

Liest du eig auch mal die ganzen Texte durch oder was ?

Das scheint mir nähmlich nicht der Fall zu sein  


Und NEIN du hast  auf dem PC nicht den Vollen Umfang wie auf der Konsole von LIVE  ICh hatte 2 Jahre eine ich weis das aus eigene Erfahrung!
Fakt ist du brauchst auch für den PC eine Festplatte  Bevor du was schreibst lies mal genau durch und nicht nur die unwichtigen Dinge! Du hast nähmlich die Hälfte nicht gelesen!!


Wie oft habe ich hier schon geschrieben da sich keine zwinge das Teil zu kaufen -.-
Du fac3l3ss du braucht kein Kinect aber ICH!! Du musst es dir auch nicht kaufen! 

Zudem weis ich auhc aus eigener Erfahrung das ein PC ne bessere Grafik leistet aber eine Konsole einfacher zu transportieren ist, ein Fmilienunterhaltung etc.! 


Aber weil das hier ja keiner cheackt das das hier kein Diskusionsforum ist werde ich den Thread schließen lassen!! Ihr braucht die Konsolen nicht schlecht zu reden nur weil ein PC besser ist ! 
Was ich dazu denke habe ihc glaub ihc schon sehr oft hier rein geschrieben! ich schleppe nicht jedes Mal meinen 30Kg schweren Rechner mit zu Freunden um mal eine NAcht zu spielen! Da bin ihc froh wenn ihc ne 3Kg leichte Konsole habe mit 2 Controller und dann hat man den gleichen Spaß!


----------



## fac3l3ss (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Xbox 360 Slim 4GB 111€ bei Saturn [Nur am 04.07.11]*



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Liest du eig auch mal die ganzen Texte durch oder was ?
> 
> Das scheint mir nähmlich nicht der Fall zu sein
> 
> ...


 Ich würde mich freuen, wenn meine Lieblingsspiele kein schei_ Live hätten!!
Das nervt nur! 
Und was macht Live an der Konsole so besser?
Du bringst keine Argumente für die Konsole, du redest darum herum...
Der PC ist braucht Speicher, wie die PS3 und XBox, nur braucht der PC halt mehr, und der ist günstig und einfach einzubauen.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Haraker (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Xbox 360 Slim 4GB 111€ bei Saturn [Nur am 04.07.11]*

Also eine Konsole ohne Festplatte zu verkaufen, die man dann umständlich nachrüsten muss, nur um den Preis zu drücken, für mich ist das ein plumber Versuch dumme Leute ins Geschäft zu locken die sich vorher nicht richtig informieren.

Ich kauf mir doch auch keinen Fertig-PC wo ich noch ne HDD nachrüsten muss, oder nen Fernseher wo das LCD/Plasma-Panel fehlt.

Anders kriegen sie die alten Teile wohl nicht mehr weg. Überzeugen halt auch kein bisschen, veraltet, versteckte Kosten (Spiele, Onlinezugang), fehlende Features, fehlende Strategiespiele, Simulationsspiele, PC-Exklusive Spiele usw.


----------



## streetjumper16 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Xbox 360 Slim 4GB 111€ bei Saturn [Nur am 04.07.11]*



fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Ich würde mich freuen, wenn meine Lieblingsspiele kein schei_ Live hätten!!
> Das nervt nur!
> Und was macht Live an der Konsole so besser?
> Du bringst keine Argumente für die Konsole, du redest darum herum...
> ...




Mit deinem Zitiertem Satz meine ich übrigens der Neuling!! 

Zudem würde ich mich freuen wenn es einfach mehr Spiele geben würde mit LIVE!! #
LIVe macht an der Konsole einfach einen Server der auch ein Server ist nicht im gegensatz zu PSN wo so leicht zu hacken ist und dazu noch schei**e ist!


Und jetzt langt es! Diskutiert bitte im Konsolenthread weiter aber nicht hier bei den Usernews!!


LG


----------



## Haraker (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Xbox 360 Slim 4GB 111€ bei Saturn [Nur am 04.07.11]*

Ja und, so einen Server kann ich mit meinem PC in einem Spiel auch machen, das aber kostenlos.

Was spricht da jetzt für "Live"? Und Sony und PSN ist sowieso unten durch.

Man sollte sich auch nicht an so Kleinigkeiten aufhängen, insgesamt spricht eben vieles gegen Konsolen, wie von mir und faceless bereits ausgeführt.


----------



## streetjumper16 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Xbox 360 Slim 4GB 111€ bei Saturn [Nur am 04.07.11]*

Hab ich jemals geschrieben das die Konsole besser ist als der PC ???


Less mal alles noch einmal durch und DANN kannst du deinen Beitrag dazu schreiben!!
Ich habe geschrieben das ne Konsole einfach besser geeignet ist für Familien! Aber das weist du ja nicht da du sowiso einfach nur drauf los schreibst!
Da braucht man auch keine gute Grafik oder ähnliches! Da braucht man das Spiel und fertig!


----------



## Haraker (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Xbox 360 Slim 4GB 111€ bei Saturn [Nur am 04.07.11]*



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Hab ich jemals geschrieben das die Konsole besser ist als der PC ???
> 
> Ich habe geschrieben das ne Konsole einfach besser geeignet ist für Familien!


 

Wieso, weil die Spiele und Windows Live so teuer sind dass sie sich nur eine Familie leisten kann wenn sie zusammenlegt? 

Das ist doch Quatsch, an einem PC (der am Fernseher angeschlossen ist) kann ebenso die ganze Familie zocken (also ich kann eigl. niemand der mit seiner Familie digital zockt).


----------



## fac3l3ss (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Xbox 360 Slim 4GB 111€ bei Saturn [Nur am 04.07.11]*



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> (...)


 Du hast das geschrieben:



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Ich finde die Xbox 360 einfach nur eine geile Konsole <3
> 
> Filme schauen, Musik hören, chatten, schreiben, spiele kaufen, streamen etc. etc. ppp


 Und nicht geschrieben, dass der PC das besser macht.
Und gute Grafik ist in Spielen nie verkehrt...


MfG
fac3l3ss

3dit:


Haraker schrieb:


> Wieso, weil die Spiele und Windows Live so teuer  sind dass sie sich nur eine Familie leisten kann wenn sie zusammenlegt?
> 
> Das ist doch Quatsch, an einem PC (der am Fernseher  angeschlossen ist) kann ebenso die ganze Familie zocken (also ich kann  eigl. niemand der mit seiner Familie zockt).


 Sign.
In langer und legaler Hinsicht ist ein günstiger PC mit 560 Ti und i5-2500K günstiger.


----------



## streetjumper16 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Xbox 360 Slim 4GB 111€ bei Saturn [Nur am 04.07.11]*

Wisst ihr was Leute!

Ihr könnt ruhig weiter schreiben! Der Thread wird morgen sowiso dicht gemacht!


Super ich schließe jetzt immer meinen Rechner am TV an  Tolle Sache -.-
Hat dein Rechner Kinect ? Wenn ja biste gut -.- 

Und nur weil ihr das nicht braucht heißt es nicht das es keine braucht! Ich hole mir die Konsole fürs Wohnzimmer und nicht für mein Zimemr den da habe ihc sowiso meinen High-End Rechner!
Ihr braucht es nicht schön für EUCH! Ich kauf sie mir weil sie mir gefällt und fertig! 

Schonmal was von Meinungsfreiheit gehört!?


Zumal das nicht teuer ist! Wenn mans Geld hat 


Hier könnt ihr weiter diskutieren!!

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/spiele-konsolen/151


Den wenn hier weiter diskutiert wird, dann wird gemeldet! Das ist ja schließlich mein Thread und da habe ich das sagen was hier drin gemacht wird und was nicht! Sorry aber so ist es nunmal!
Zumal ihc schon mehr als 2 mal drauf hingewießen habe das das hier kein Diskusionsthread ist!!! Das ist schon Grund genug!


----------



## fac3l3ss (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Xbox 360 Slim 4GB 111€ bei Saturn [Nur am 04.07.11]*



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> (...)
> Schonmal was von Meinungsfreiheit gehört!?


Lol.
Weil jeder so dumm sein kann, wie er will, darf ich nichts hinterfragen? :3



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Zumal das nicht teuer ist! Wenn mans Geld hat


 Ich finde Live teuer, aber ohne Live und viele Spiele ist es günstiger als ein PC.

Und wenn du dir eine Konsole für Kinect käufst, ist das ein Grund.
Den Rest macht aber der PC besser = )


MfG
fac3l3ss

3dit:
Ach ja, wegen Kinect: http://winfuture.de/news,63773.html


----------



## -Life- (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Xbox 360 Slim 4GB 111€ bei Saturn [Nur am 04.07.11]*

Was für ein elendes Kindergarten...

Ich finde Heavy Rein besser als fast das gesamte PC-Spielenangebot. Genauso Little Big Planet. 

Und jetzt

Mfg


----------



## fac3l3ss (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Xbox 360 Slim 4GB 111€ bei Saturn [Nur am 04.07.11]*



-Life- schrieb:


> (...)


 Heavy Rain ist auch mein Lieblingsspiel!
Ich habe zwar LBP2, aber iwie ist es nicht so mein Spiel 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## -Life- (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Xbox 360 Slim 4GB 111€ bei Saturn [Nur am 04.07.11]*

Finde es auch nicht besser als Mario etc. 

Mfg


----------



## butter_milch (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Xbox 360 Slim 4GB 111€ bei Saturn [Nur am 04.07.11]*

Preis ist toll, nur wie weit kommt man mit 4GB?


----------



## GoldenMic (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Xbox 360 Slim 4GB 111€ bei Saturn [Nur am 04.07.11]*

Gar nicht.
Reicht für Saves.


----------



## streetjumper16 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Xbox 360 Slim 4GB 111€ bei Saturn [Nur am 04.07.11]*

KAnnst aber jeden belibigen USB Stick ran schließen oder Festplatte wie auch immer du willst 
Aber die 4GB reichen nur für Saves wie GoldenMic schon schrieb! Bzw. mmusst das Dashboard auch noch gespeicert werden!


LG


----------



## Haraker (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Xbox 360 Slim 4GB 111€ bei Saturn [Nur am 04.07.11]*

Was wollt ihr mit eurem blöden Kinect, auf so ein Feature kann ich gerne verzichten, Konsolenspieler verzichten doch auch auf viel, wie z.B. geniale Mods, angemessene Eingabegeräte, adequate Bildqualität usw.

4GB im Jahr 2011 ist ein Witz, die Speicherpreise sind doch eh sehr günstig.


----------



## streetjumper16 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Xbox 360 Slim 4GB 111€ bei Saturn [Nur am 04.07.11]*



Haraker schrieb:


> Was wollt ihr mit eurem blöden Kinect, auf so ein Feature kann ich gerne verzichten, Konsolenspieler verzichten doch auch auf viel, wie z.B. geniale Mods, angemessene Eingabegeräte, adequate Bildqualität usw.
> 
> 4GB im Jahr 2011 ist ein Witz, die Speicherpreise sind doch eh sehr günstig.




Ja du aber nicht ich 

Und wegen dem Speicher das habe ihc schon oft genug geschrieben und werde es auch nicht mehr hier hin schreiben da manche sowiso ihr Gehirn nicht einschlten


----------



## sethdiabolos (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Xbox 360 Slim 4GB 111€ bei Saturn [Nur am 04.07.11]*



Kev95 schrieb:


> Daran sieht man mal, welchen enormen Preisspielraum die bei den Konsolen haben...


 

Du bist ein ganz schöner Träumer. Ich selber arbeite in einem Saturn in genau dieser Abteilung und kann Dir versprechen, dass wir einen fetten Draufleger machen würden, wenn MS sich nicht beteiligen würde. Aber für uns ist es gut und für die auch. Die sichern sich mit einem Schlag Marktanteile und wir freuen uns über den Umsatz.

Wegen allen, die meckern, dass es nur die Konsole mit 4GB ist. Es reicht locker zum spielen aus. Die Spiele haben Speicherstände, die maximal 150MB groß sind. Zum Vergleich. Keiner hat gemeckert, als seine Playstation 2 nur mit 2x 8MB ausgestattet war. 

111.-€ statt 199.-€ ist ein super Deal. Und wer will kann ja für 90.-€ die Festplatte kaufen mit 250GB und spart einfach 48.-€ bei der quasi großen XBox.


----------



## Rizzard (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Xbox 360 Slim 4GB 111€ bei Saturn [Nur am 04.07.11]*

Der Kindergarten ist ja nicht zum aushalten.
Der TE wollte nur auf ein Angebot aufmerksam machen. Ob ihr Gefallen daran findet oder nicht ist doch völlig Wurst.

Bei dem Gedöhns hier könnte man knapp die Hälfte der Beiträge melden.

@Threadersteller:

War definitiv eine News wert.
Leider ist der nächste Saturn zu weit weg, schade.


----------



## streetjumper16 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Xbox 360 Slim 4GB 111€ bei Saturn [Nur am 04.07.11]*

Danke!!

Wenigstens einer dem die News gefällt! Die Diskusionen hier haben mich auch echt nur genervt! 
Zigtausend mal schreibe ich das sie es unterlassen sollen aber es wird weiter geschrieben  War auch kurz davor dies zu melden!!

Bei mir sind es auch 30km aber bei so einem Angebot muss ihc zugreifen  Zum Glück werde ich gefahren


----------



## Rizzard (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Xbox 360 Slim 4GB 111€ bei Saturn [Nur am 04.07.11]*



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Bei mir sind es auch 30km aber bei so einem Angebot muss ihc zugreifen  Zum Glück werde ich gefahren


 
Nun bei mir sind es 80Km. Deswegen ist mir das etwas zu heftig.
Im Grunde kann man sagen das man eine XBox360 für etwa 150€ bekommt, da noch ein Speichermedium dazu muss.

Meine PS3 ist zwar kaputt, aber ich werde wohl wieder auf PS3 setzen, da sonst mein Move für die Katz wäre, und ich noch einen separaten BD-Player bräuchte.


----------



## nyso (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Xbox 360 Slim 4GB 111€ bei Saturn [Nur am 04.07.11]*

HM, habs gestern schon gesehen, und für 111€ echt überlegt, zumal ich heute eh in der nähe eines Saturns wäre. 

Aber dann habe ich meinen PC angeschaut, meine Maus, meine Tastatur, und habe entschlossen treu zu bleiben


Btw. ist es bei solchen Preisen auch kein Wunder, dass viele Leute auf der Konsole spielen. Für das Geld bekommt man gerade mal ein vernünftiges Mobo, ein gutes NT wäre schon bei 150€, CPU min 200€, GPU auch mindestens 200€ für was gutes. 

Da kann der PC natürlich nicht mithalten, und für den Gelegenheitsspieler ist das nach P/L natürlich eine einfache Wahl.


----------



## sfc (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Xbox 360 Slim 4GB 111€ bei Saturn [Nur am 04.07.11]*

Ich bin auch am Überlegen. Ich hasse eigentlich Konsolen. Aber ich brauche auch nen neuen DVD-Player und wollte eigentlich schon immer den X-Box-Controller mal gekauft haben fürn PC. Wenn ich das beides abziehe, kostet die X-Box nur noch 31 Euro. Und 1-2 mal im Jahr würd ich ja schon gern mal in nen Exklusivtitel reingucken. FÜr 30 Euro ne Überlegung wert ...


----------



## KrHome (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Xbox 360 Slim 4GB 111€ bei Saturn [Nur am 04.07.11]*



nyso schrieb:


> HM, habs gestern schon gesehen, und für 111€ echt überlegt, zumal ich heute eh in der nähe eines Saturns wäre.
> Aber dann habe ich meinen PC angeschaut, meine Maus, meine Tastatur, und habe entschlossen treu zu bleiben


Das war so etwa genau mein Gedankengang. 111 Euro klingt erstmal nice, aber wenn ich eine Minute so drüber nachdenke, kann das Teil nichts, was mein PC hier auf'm Schreibtisch nicht besser kann. Falls Saturn mal eine PS3 für 111 Euro raushaut, würde ich die wohl wegen der Exklusivtitel kaufen.

*@streetjumper16:*
Ruhig bleiben! 

 Antworten wie "eine Konsole will ich nichtmal geschenkt" waren in einem PC Forum vorhersehbar und ich wäre an deiner Stelle garnicht weiter drauf eingegangen, denn was willst du auch groß dagegen halten. Wer den PC aufgrund seiner unendlichen Möglichkeiten schätzt, wird mit so einem Teil nie glücklich und kauft sich für 111 Euro lieber ne SSD.

Im übrigen: Vergleiche XBox Live lieber mit Steam! GfW Live ist eine Totgeburt und bedienungsmäßig eine Zumutung.


----------



## we3dm4n (4. Juli 2011)

Amazon hat die übrigens nun auch für 111€ und dazu kann man dann sogar noch einen aktuellen Spieletitel kaufen, kriegt dabei dann noch 20€ Rabatt


----------



## dj*viper (4. Juli 2011)

also für 111.- ist das ein schnäppchen....
haben aber schon ne xbox slim 250gb+kinect


----------



## Bonham (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Xbox 360 Slim 4GB 111€ bei Saturn [Nur am 04.07.11]*



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Filme schauen, Musik hören, chatten, schreiben, spiele kaufen, streamen etc. etc. ppp


Das können PC's schon länger und dabei noch besser. 
Dennoch ein ganz gutes angebot.


----------



## fac3l3ss (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Xbox 360 Slim 4GB 111€ bei Saturn [Nur am 04.07.11]*



KrHome schrieb:


> (...)
> *@streetjumper16:*
> Ruhig bleiben!
> 
> ...


Sign.




sfc schrieb:


> Ich bin auch am Überlegen. Ich hasse eigentlich  Konsolen. Aber ich brauche auch nen neuen DVD-Player und wollte  eigentlich schon immer den X-Box-Controller mal gekauft haben fürn PC.  Wenn ich das beides abziehe, kostet die X-Box nur noch 31 Euro. Und 1-2  mal im Jahr würd ich ja schon gern mal in nen Exklusivtitel reingucken.  FÜr 30 Euro ne Überlegung wert ...


 Du brauchst aber noch  sowas:  PC - Xbox 360 Wireless Adapter für Windows: Amazon.de: Games


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Freakless08 (4. Juli 2011)

Nur 4 GB Speicher? Was soll man damit machen? Außerdem viel zu teuer für einen DVD Player.


----------



## Jan565 (4. Juli 2011)

4GB, dann noch nur Microsoft Festplatten die viel zu teuer sind nachrüstbar, weil man sonst aus dem Online ging gesperrt wird wenn man einfach eine 2,5" so nimmt und damit Trickst. Ne lass mal. Wenn ich eine geschenkt bekommen würde, währe die am Selben Tag noch bei ebay.


----------



## fac3l3ss (4. Juli 2011)

Jan565 schrieb:


> 4GB, dann noch nur Microsoft Festplatten die viel zu teuer sind nachrüstbar, weil man sonst aus dem Online ging gesperrt wird wenn man einfach eine 2,5" so nimmt und damit Trickst. Ne lass mal. Wenn ich eine geschenkt bekommen würde, währe die am Selben Tag noch bei ebay.


 0o das wusste ich nicht!
Ist ja mit dem Preis echt toll vom MS... Aber zum Exklusivspiel spielen reicht es dann doch aus, aber nicht für mehr.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Dennisth (4. Juli 2011)

Jan565 schrieb:


> 4GB, dann noch nur Microsoft Festplatten die viel zu teuer sind nachrüstbar, weil man sonst aus dem Online ging gesperrt wird wenn man einfach eine 2,5" so nimmt und damit Trickst. Ne lass mal. Wenn ich eine geschenkt bekommen würde, währe die am Selben Tag noch bei ebay.


 
Bitte mach dich nicht lächerlich....

Du weißt schon, dass die Slim normale 2,5" SATA Festplatten annimmt oder? 

@All Xbox Hater:

Wenn ihr die Xbox doch so hasst, WIESO habt ihr dann auf diese News geklickt? Wenn ihr die nicht mögt dann schaut hier nicht rein und fertig oder geht ihr auch zum <belibiges Restaurant einfügen> und meckert da, dass ihr das essen total schlecht findet? 

Man oh man Kindergarten hoch 10 hier.

@News 

Danke für die News aber ich brauche keine Xbox360 Slim. Habe noch ne dicke 

mfg
Dennisth


----------



## Reytiros (4. Juli 2011)

wären generell die konsolen spiele nicht so teuer, würde ich jetzt zuschlagen


----------



## Kev95 (4. Juli 2011)

Geil sogar eine 4GB SSD.
Der Preis ist dennoch okay.


----------



## thescythe (4. Juli 2011)

Dennisth schrieb:


> Bitte mach dich nicht lächerlich....
> 
> Du weißt schon, dass die Slim normale 2,5" SATA Festplatten annimmt oder?
> 
> ...


 Die hassen die Xbox nicht, die haben nur kein Geld dafür 

Wenn es morgen im BlödMarkt eine externe 3TB Platte für 45€ gibt, rennen die Schmarotzer los um sich gleich mit 2-3Platten einzudecken - 
Hat den Vorteil, man kann Unmengen an Filme/MP3/Spiele drauf speichern, gibbet ja alles Gratis im Netz 

Top-Angebot, wer das Geld hat ---> Kaufen


----------



## Kev95 (4. Juli 2011)

thescythe schrieb:


> Die hassen die Xbox nicht, die haben nur kein Geld dafür


 Ich glaube Personen die sich eine Gulftown-CPU und mehrere GTX580s leisten können, haben einfach keine Interesse an Microsofts 3-Kern-Kindercomputern.


----------



## thescythe (4. Juli 2011)

Kev95 schrieb:


> Ich glaube Personen die sich eine Gulftown-CPU und mehrere GTX580s leisten können, haben einfach keine Interesse an Microsofts 3-Kern-Kindercomputern.


 Aber so einer hat sich in diesen Fred nicht geäußert ^^

Hab selber einen 2600K+GTX570 und auch eine Xbox


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (4. Juli 2011)

Übrigens gibts die auch bei Amazon für 111 Euro: Amazon.de: Neu und gebraucht: Xbox 360 - Konsole Slim Black 4GB


----------



## Heli-Homer (4. Juli 2011)

Okay leider keine mehr bekommen 
Macht man nichts.
Naja werd mir das geld zur seite legen oder mir ein neues spielchen für meinen slotti holen


----------



## mmhardky (4. Juli 2011)

Kev95 schrieb:


> Ich glaube Personen die sich eine Gulftown-CPU und mehrere GTX580s leisten können, haben einfach keine Interesse an Microsofts 3-Kern-Kindercomputern.


 
Ich habe 2x 580GTX, triple LCD, Silverstone case mit Waku etc., sogar auch eine PS3 und trotzdem habe ich die Xbox 360 jetzt bestellt. Alleine wegen Forza und RDR (RDR sieht auf der PS3 schlechter aus).


----------



## Bennz (4. Juli 2011)

thescythe schrieb:


> Die hassen die Xbox nicht, die haben nur kein Geld dafür


 
für schrott hatt man halt kein Geld.



> Wenn ihr die Xbox doch so hasst, WIESO habt ihr dann auf diese News  geklickt? Wenn ihr die nicht mögt dann schaut hier nicht rein und fertig  oder geht ihr auch zum <belibiges Restaurant einfügen> und  meckert da, dass ihr das essen total schlecht findet?
> 
> Man oh man Kindergarten hoch 10 hier.
> 
> ...


jeah aber selber spammen is klar. Ich hab ne PS3 fürn 100€us bekommen keinen Monat alt (40gb), da holl ich mir doch nicht diesen müll für 111€. Hier beschwert sich keiner über die News dude, sonder über den Inhalt, da hast du schon lange ned rum zu blubbern was wir machen sollen oder nicht. 
Haben nicht auch XBOX spiele install zwang? da passt doch nichts drauf.




> Ich glaube Personen die sich eine Gulftown-CPU und mehrere GTX580s  leisten können, haben einfach keine Interesse an Microsofts  3-Kern-Kindercomputern.


sign


----------



## Dennisth (4. Juli 2011)

Bennz schrieb:


> für schrott hatt man halt kein Geld.



Sagt der Herr mit der 1-Kern PS3 



Bennz schrieb:


> jeah aber selber spammen is klar. Ich hab ne PS3 fürn 100€us bekommen keinen Monat alt (40gb), da holl ich mir doch nicht diesen müll für 111€. Hier beschwert sich keiner über die News dude, sonder über den Inhalt, da hast du schon lange ned rum zu blubbern was wir machen sollen oder nicht.
> Haben nicht auch XBOX spiele install zwang? da passt doch nichts drauf.



soso ich spamme also. Wo denn genau? Ach ja richtig, du musst leute blöd von der seite anmachen weils ja besimmt toal "cool" ist oder? 

Kleiner Tipp am Rande:
Xboxspiele kannst du schon sehr sehr lange vollständig und legal auf die interne Festplatte kopieren, damit das Laufwerk nicht nervt und die Ladezeiten um einiges kürzer sind aber du hast ja keine also lieber flamen statt fragen.
Komisch das Heavy Rain auf der PS3 OHNE rückfrage was auf die Festplatte kopiert obwohl die doch so viel cooler und besser ist  Komisch auch, dass sehr viele neueren PS3-Spiele was installieren wollen. Ist aber bestimmt nur, weil das Blu-Ray-Laufwerk ja so superschnell ist 

Microsoft mit Xbox360 = super böse aber ihr nutzt ja alle Windows also warum heult ihr und nutzt nicht Linux? Richtig weils da kein DX gibt.
Sony PS3 = Super weil ist ja kostenlos (PSN mit direktem Datenklau) und es hat ja Blu-Ray wo soviel drauf passt, was aber dann erstmal auf die Platte muss 

mfg
Dennisth


----------



## jensi251 (4. Juli 2011)

Die PS3 hat keinen 1 Kern Prozessor. 

Vielleicht beruhigt ihr euch alle mal.


----------



## X Broster (4. Juli 2011)

Warum muss jeder Thread zu Android/iPhone, ATI/Nvidia, PC/PS3/X360 in Gebashe enden? Habt ihr keine Freizeit?

Mich würd mal interessieren wieviele es in den Märkten so grob gab, die Schlangen dürften groß gewesen sein.


----------



## skyw8lk3r (4. Juli 2011)

Was das fürn Kindergarten hier ist, das ist ja wie in der 7. Klasse hier.
Werdet erwachsen Kinderlein!

Ansich find ich die News gut, nicht jeder hat die TV-Werbung mitbekommen und ist so informiert.


----------



## Dennisth (4. Juli 2011)

jensi251 schrieb:


> Die PS3 hat keinen 1 Kern Prozessor.
> 
> Vielleicht beruhigt ihr euch alle mal.



Gute Idee  aber die PS3 hat leider nur einen "echten" CPU-Kern und 7 aktive _Synergistic Processing Elements_ (SPE, Stream Processing) wovon einer für die steuerung der anderen 6 zuständig ist.


----------



## streetjumper16 (4. Juli 2011)

Habe grade noch so eine ergattern können 

Super Teil und ich werde auch 100% oft damit spielen auch wenn es keine Shooter sind  Gehören ja auf den PC  Aber Renngames oder alla FinalFantasy13 ist ein MUSS 



LG 

PS: Bitte unterlasst den Kindergarten hier! Echt keine Hobby´s so manche Menschen


----------



## jensi251 (4. Juli 2011)

FinalFantasy13 Das ist doch nur für PS3.


----------



## streetjumper16 (4. Juli 2011)

jensi251 schrieb:


> FinalFantasy13 Das ist doch nur für PS3.




Nee das ist nicht PS3 Only


----------



## belle (4. Juli 2011)

... oder Dead or Alive Xtreme 2!  Jetzt mal im Ernst, Mortal Combat vs. DC Universe, Dead or Alive 4 und Tekken 6 machen echt Spass, wenn man mal 'ne kleine Runde auf der Box zocken will. 
Ich finde, dass die Games das Beste an der Box sind. Wer sich keinen PC leisten kann, kommt so dennoch an Knaller-Games wie Fallout3, Oblivion und Crysis2. Auf der anderen Seite sind Games auf dem PC oft schon nach kurzer Zeit recht günstig (Steam), das muss am Ende also jeder selbst entscheiden ...


----------



## ChaoZ (4. Juli 2011)

Die Xbox hat einen Vorteil, der sie für mich zu meiner Lieblingsplattform macht (auch besser als der PC): Xbox Live. Da kommt am PC nix ran.


----------



## streetjumper16 (4. Juli 2011)

ChaoZ schrieb:


> Die Xbox hat einen Vorteil, der sie für mich zu meiner Lieblingsplattform macht (auch besser als der PC): Xbox Live. Da kommt am PC nix ran.




Und genau DAS ist es auch bei mir was mich zu der Xbox 360 zieht  Xbox LIVE: Und da zahle ich auch gerne die Goldmitgliedschaft aber dafür bekomme ihc einen echt geilen Service


----------



## fac3l3ss (4. Juli 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Und genau DAS ist es auch bei mir was mich zu der Xbox 360 zieht  Xbox LIVE: Und da zahle ich auch gerne die Goldmitgliedschaft aber dafür bekomme ihc einen echt geilen Service


 Darf ich mal fragen, was denn so geil ist?
Ich will Live nicht schlecht machen(beim PC schon ^^), nur wissen, was es denn bietet!


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## GTA 3 (4. Juli 2011)

Bin von der Xbox 360 auf den PC umgestiegen, wegen der Hardware, aber bei dem Preis würde ich mir es wieder kaufen und auf beiden Plattformen spielen! Ich vermisse einfach den Xbox Live Service, der nirgends anders so gut ist wie auf der Xbox . Die Community ist einfach herrlich, die Features und und und! Beim PC fehlt mir das einfach zu arg!


----------



## streetjumper16 (4. Juli 2011)

Ich bin damals auch auf den PC umgestiegen von der Xbox ! Aber mit der Zeit fehlt einem die Xbox einfach und der Service wenn man lange Zeit das alles hatte ^^

Xbox LIVE ist einfach der beste Service den ich eben kenne! Die Community, der Marktplatz, Demos, Die Party Funktion, etc. etc.!! Alles das was Xbox LIVE aus macht hat mir gefehlt und nun hab ich das alles wieder  Ok Goldmitgliedschaft fehlt noch aber bei dem Service zahl ich das gerne!


----------



## uss-voyager (4. Juli 2011)

ich will nicht wissen wieviele von den ganzen verkaufen Konsolen jetzt bei Ebay landen werden.


----------



## streetjumper16 (4. Juli 2011)

uss-voyager schrieb:


> ich will nicht wissen wieviele von den ganzen verkaufen Konsolen jetzt bei Ebay landen werden.




Die machen da natürlich Gewinn draus auch wenn es nicht so viel ist  Aber ich werde meine Xbox nicht mehr verkaufen! Ich weis aus Erfahrung wie man sich da fühlt


----------



## GTA 3 (4. Juli 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Ich bin damals auch auf den PC umgestiegen von der Xbox ! Aber mit der Zeit fehlt einem die Xbox einfach und der Service wenn man lange Zeit das alles hatte ^^
> 
> Xbox LIVE ist einfach der beste Service den ich eben kenne! Die Community, der Marktplatz, Demos, Die Party Funktion, etc. etc.!! Alles das was Xbox LIVE aus macht hat mir gefehlt und nun hab ich das alles wieder  Ok Goldmitgliedschaft fehlt noch aber bei dem Service zahl ich das gerne!


 Genau der gleichen Meinung, mir fehlt einfach der Online service und das Online chatten abends mit freunden und dabei lässig, was weiß ich gow oder halo zocken! Und apropo Halo durch das Remake 
bekomm ich wieder lust drauf mir eine Box zu holen! Leider ist mein Geld diesen Monat für die Wasserkühlung drauf gegangen!


----------



## streetjumper16 (4. Juli 2011)

Ja Games muss ich mir auch wieder zulegen  Aber das mache ich wie immer günstig und gebraucht von nem guten Kolege  GOW 1-3 ist Pflicht und HALO 3 sowiso  
Dann kommen da noch die andren Games wie FF13 und und und  

@ all

Damit ihr beruhigt sein könnt! Ich werde meinen PC schon nicht in die Ecke werfen  BF3 steht immerhin in den Startlöchern und das muss man auf dem PC spielen!


----------



## El Sativa (4. Juli 2011)

so vorweg. ich finde das ist ein angebot und auch ne nachricht wert.
aber ich brauche einfach keine konsole. ich wäre auch der unpassendste kunde, da ich die dinger, wohl auch grundlos, nicht mag.
das schlimmste überhaupt ist aber deren werbung.
"geil ist geil?" was soll dieses wortgebilde aussagen? 
das saturn im grunde ein gasplanet ist und die ladenkette nach diesem motto arbeitet....viel warme luft und kein intelligentes leben nachweisbar?
haben die denn nur idioten in der werbung sitzen? wer lässt sich sowas flaches einfallen? alleine wegen diesem nervigen schnickfitzel geh ich da nicht mehr hin, aus angst mit irgendwelchen verkäuferparolen vollgebrüllt zu werden.
zudem ist mir noch kein verkäufer untergekommen, der sich auch für das interessiert, was er da vertickert.


----------



## SOADTony (4. Juli 2011)

ich war gerade im Saturn und einer der Mitarbeiter vor Ort meinte zu mir, das die Konsoln schon seit 10 uhr ausverkauft sind.
Hallo ich will gar nicht wissen wie viele Kiddies dafür die Schule gelenzt haben :0
naja Amazon bietet diese Jahr zum Glück immer noch an und 111€ als ersatz für meine Alte (Baujahr 2006) ist okay.
Mfg Tony


----------



## streetjumper16 (4. Juli 2011)

Also ich kann dir sagen das da die Hölle los war  

Die Hälfte waren alles unter 18 jährige Kids  Achja und patroiliert (wie auch immer man das schreibt  ) wurde da auch das ja keiner was mit nimmt 
Unglaublich da drinnen xD Zum Glück war ich nach 15 Mins wieder draußen!


----------



## ChaoZ (4. Juli 2011)

fac3l3ss schrieb:
			
		

> Darf ich mal fragen, was denn so geil ist?
> Ich will Live nicht schlecht machen(beim PC schon ^^), nur wissen, was es denn bietet!
> 
> MfG
> fac3l3ss



Klar darfst du. 
Ich finde es so genial das du alle deine Freunde in einem Blick hast, wer gerade mit wem was auf welcher Map in welchem Modus zockt ( ), kannst ganz einfach in die Party beitreten. Du kannst mit den Partys ganz einfach und spielunabhängig zusammenbleiben, du musst nicht jedes mal alle wieder zum neuen Spiel einladen. Dazu die Avatare, die zwar nicht wichtig sind aber doch ein ganz cooles Gimick. Man knüpft sehr schnell Kontakte bei Xbox Live und hat so eigentlich jederzeit jemanden mit dem man schnell eine Runde zocken kann.

Dafür bezahle ich gerne 35€ im Jahr.


----------



## streetjumper16 (4. Juli 2011)

ChaoZ schrieb:


> Klar darfst du.
> Ich finde es so genial das du alle deine Freunde in einem Block hast, wer gerade mit wem was auf welcher Map in welchem Modus zockt ( ), kannst ganz einfach in die Party beitreten. Du kannst mit den Partys ganz einfach und spielunabhängig zusammenbleiben, du musst nicht jedes mal alle wieder zum neuen Spiel einladen. Dazu die Avatare, die zwar nicht wichtig sind aber doch ein ganz cooles Gimick. Man knüpft sehr schnell Kontakte bei Xbox Live und hat so eigentlich jederzeit jemanden mit dem man schnell eine Runde zocken kann.
> 
> Dafür bezahle ich gerne 35€ im Jahr.


 

Das kann ich nur unterschreiben  

Ach noch einer der seine Goldkarten bei Ebay kauft


----------



## nyso (4. Juli 2011)

Öhm, das hat man mit Steam doch auch, und wem das nicht reicht holt sich noch XFire, das geht nochmehr ins Detail bei den Spielen. Und zum Reden dann TS, das ist von der Qualität absolut Klasse!


----------



## ChaoZ (4. Juli 2011)

Als Xbox Spieler will man halt keine Qualität, man will's einfach. Und anstatt Steam, XFire und TS offenzuhaben geh ich lieber an der Xbox in den Party Chat.


----------



## streetjumper16 (4. Juli 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Öhm, das hat man mit Steam doch auch, und wem das nicht reicht holt sich noch XFire, das geht nochmehr ins Detail bei den Spielen. Und zum Reden dann TS, das ist von der Qualität absolut Klasse!




Ja im Prinzip hast du Recht  Aber Xbox LIVE kannst du nicht mit Steam und so vergleichen ^^

Xbox LIVE ist ein eigener Server in dem du alles machen kannst! Übersichtlich, schön gestaltet und es wird immer wieder aktuallisiert  
Zudem gibt es die Party-Funktion die dir erlaubt deine ganze Party im Chat (bis 8 Leute) in ein Spiel einzuladen und das gleichzeitig!!!

Mein Vorredner hats schon gesagt  Ne Konsole ersetzt keinen PC das weiß eigentlich jeder aber es ist ne Alternative und zwischen Xbox 360 und PS3 sthe ich 100% zur Xbox 360!! Besserer Service und Funktionen!


----------



## GTA 3 (4. Juli 2011)

Das Gefühl ist halt unbeschreiblich, ich gehe auch viel lieber in nen party chat anstatt in ts!


----------



## nyso (4. Juli 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Ja im Prinzip hast du Recht  Aber Xbox LIVE kannst du nicht mit Steam und so vergleichen ^^
> 
> Xbox LIVE ist ein eigener Server in dem du alles machen kannst! Übersichtlich, schön gestaltet und es wird immer wieder aktuallisiert
> Zudem gibt es die Party-Funktion die dir erlaubt deine ganze Party im Chat (bis 8 Leute) in ein Spiel einzuladen und das gleichzeitig!!!


 
Geht bei Steam auch, du kannst alle hundert, die bei dir im TS sind, mit auf den Server einladen Nicht nur 8


----------



## ChaoZ (4. Juli 2011)

Es ist einfach entspannter, man labert 'ne Runde, geht dann bei anderen Leuten in die Party... ich vermisse es.  Nächstes Mal wieder Xbox. <3


----------



## streetjumper16 (4. Juli 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Geht bei Steam auch, du kannst alle hundert, die bei dir im TS sind, mit auf den Server einladen Nicht nur 8




Ist ja alles gut und schön! Aber Xbox LIVE ist echt schön! Da hast du alles was man brauch zusammen in einem Packet!

Zudem ChaoZ schon sagte ist es einfach entspannter ^^


Will jetzt aber kein PC schlecht machen  Bin selbst stolz auf meine Hardwaremaschiene


----------



## ChaoZ (4. Juli 2011)

Ich bin auch nur auf'm PC weil's dort 'ne erwachsenere Community gibt und die Games billiger sind. ^^


----------



## fac3l3ss (4. Juli 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> (...)


 Alles zusammen im Packet ist zwar praktisch, aber für mich keine Ausgleich für die Kosten.
Aber wayne, ich kann mit Konsolen eh nicht viel anfangen 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## streetjumper16 (4. Juli 2011)

Ob man sich jetzt ne SSD fürn PC kauft für 200€ oder ne Xbox 360 250GB mit Zubehör ist ja latte 
Für mich ist das genau andersrum wie bei manchen andren! Ich kann mit SSD´s nicht viel anfangen und für das Geld kauf ihc mir ne Xbox 360!

Aber als kleine Abwechslung spiele ich immer wiede rgerne auf der Konsole schön GTA4 mit Freunden und das dann zusammen in einer Party


----------



## skyw8lk3r (4. Juli 2011)

Wie chattet man denn auf der xbox ? 
Kann man da ne tastatur anschließen oder wie läuft das ?


----------



## ChaoZ (4. Juli 2011)

skyw8lk3r schrieb:
			
		

> Wie chattet man denn auf der xbox ?
> Kann man da ne tastatur anschließen oder wie läuft das ?



Das ist es ja.  
Du redest mit den Leuten!
Du wirst von deinem Kumpel in eine 5 Mann Party eingeladen und schon hast du ein paar Leute mit denen du dich gut verstehst.


----------



## streetjumper16 (4. Juli 2011)

skyw8lk3r schrieb:


> Wie chattet man denn auf der xbox ?
> Kann man da ne tastatur anschließen oder wie läuft das ?




Entweder über einen einzel sprachchatt zwischen den du unter 5 wechseln kanns toder in einer Party mit bis zu 8 Leuten zusammen 
Kannst auch einfach ne Tastatur anschließen wie ich es mache und das erleichtert das schreiben ums dreifache 

Wie ChaoZ sagte! Wer in ner Party ist, wird meist auch in die FL Liste hinzugefügt  So ist es mal bei mir so ^^
Und schon hat man den Freundeskreis erweitert


----------



## nyso (4. Juli 2011)

ChaoZ schrieb:


> Ich bin auch nur auf'm PC weil's dort 'ne erwachsenere Community gibt und die Games billiger sind. ^^


 
Genau, rechnet mal die Preise bei Steam und die Funktionen(Steam bietet auch Voice-Chat) gegen XBox Live und die Spielepreise der XBox.

Da ist man bei 30 Spielen im Jahr gaaaaanz schnell bei dem was man gespart hat beim HW Kauf. 

111€ für die XBox, 30 Spiele x 60€ plus XBox Live(kp wie teuer) = ca. 2000€

PC für 1100€, also schon was echt gutes, 30 Spiele x 30€ = auch 2000€

Was ist jetzt sinnvoller?


----------



## Darkfleet85 (4. Juli 2011)

Ich würd nicht mal 10 euro für so eine alte kiste ausgeben, da noch lieber ein P4

In 1 Woche wird sicher Xbox4 vorangekündigt haha


----------



## streetjumper16 (4. Juli 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Genau, rechnet mal die Preise bei Steam und die Funktionen(Steam bietet auch Voice-Chat) gegen XBox Live und die Spielepreise der XBox.
> 
> Da ist man bei 30 Spielen im Jahr gaaaaanz schnell bei dem was man gespart hat beim HW Kauf.
> 
> ...




Wer 60€ für ein Spiel ausgibt ist selbst dran Schuld  
Ich gebe da auhc nie mehr als 30€ aus! 

@ Darkfleed85


Das ist deine Meinung  Eine Aussage ist das aber nicht ^^


----------



## ChaoZ (4. Juli 2011)

Auf der Xbox kann man Games auch noch gebaucht kaufen.


----------



## GTA 3 (4. Juli 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Ich würd nicht mal 10 euro für so eine alte kiste ausgeben, da noch lieber ein P4
> 
> In 1 Woche wird sicher Xbox4 vorangekündigt haha


 Dann steig ich da vom PC auf die Xbox 4 um! Momment Xbox 4 ? Xbox 360 ist erst die zweite Konsole!


----------



## skyw8lk3r (4. Juli 2011)

Na wenn man tastatur anschließen kann isses doch ne feine sache 

Funktioniert eigendlich jedes headset ? Oder nur Stereo ?


Hab zwar keine xbox und werd auch keine kaufen aberman kann sich ja mal informieren


----------



## Darkfleet85 (4. Juli 2011)

GTA 3 schrieb:


> Dann steig ich da vom PC auf die Xbox 4 um! Momment Xbox 4 ? Xbox 360 ist erst die zweite Konsole!



Ooops.. na ja egal, dann wird sie Xbox 720 heissen, damit alle an HD denken oder was auch immer, gibt ja genug dümmlinge die das dann kaufen


----------



## streetjumper16 (4. Juli 2011)

ChaoZ schrieb:


> Auf der Xbox kann man Games auch noch gebaucht kaufen.


 

So mach ich das IMMER!!! Außer es gibt Ausnahmen wenn ein neues heißerwartetes Spiel released wird 



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Ooops.. na ja egal, dann wird sie Xbox 720  heissen, damit alle an HD denken oder was auch immer, gibt ja genug  dümmlinge die das dann kaufen




Wie gesagt bei ner Xbox oder Konsole allgemein kommt es eben nicht auf die Grafik an ^^ Sondern auf den Spielspaß!!


----------



## ChaoZ (4. Juli 2011)

skyw8lk3r schrieb:
			
		

> Na wenn man tastatur anschließen kann isses doch ne feine sache
> 
> Funktioniert eigendlich jedes headset ? Oder nur Stereo ?
> 
> Hab zwar keine xbox und werd auch keine kaufen aberman kann sich ja mal informieren



Bin mir grad garnicht sicher, standardmäßig ist ein kleines Headset mit Mikro zum reden und hören mitgeliefert, also Plastikzeugs und nichts zum zocken. Sehr beliebt unter Konsoleros sind Turtle Beach Produkte.


----------



## El Sativa (4. Juli 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> So mach ich das IMMER!!! Außer es gibt Ausnahmen wenn ein neues heißerwartetes Spiel released wird
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ich denke(hmmm) oder bin der meinung, das die konsole die einfachheit ausmacht. kiste auf, game rein, kiste zu, daddeln.
den spielspass haben die nicht für sich allein gebucht, denn den habe ich auch auf pc. da hat aber der "doof" viel geld auszugeben und muss das ding evtl. noch zusammenschrauben und installieren, konfigurieren und danach manchmal auch formatieren. 
ich kenne genug leute, die nen pc zuhause haben, und sich aufregen, wenn ich sage, das deren 8jahre alter officerechner nich mehr aufrüstbar ist. da fragen die sich warum soll ich mir "schon wieder" einen pc kaufen, nur damit man zocken kann. die sehen das wie oma mit ihrer alten eicheschrankwand. das teil hat mal 5000dm gekostet; warum ist das nach 5 oder 10 jahren nichts mehr wert? das sehen die nicht ein und kaufen für "billig" ne konsole....ok, oma nicht. und wenn ich denen erzähle, das der wunschpc des junjors mal locker 1000€ kostet und eine regelmäßige geldspritze zwecks aktualität benötigt, rasten die aus.
ergo.....es wird ne konsole gekauft und der kunde ist eh zufrieden, da er nichts besseres kennt. ist doch schön so.
mir ist damit geholfen, da ich wegen nullahnung bei konsolen einfach nicht mehr helfen muss, dem papa is geholfen, da der nicht ganz arm wurde und der junjor.....ok, der wünscht sich immernoch nen pc, kann aber schonmal an der konsole üben und sich an die preise gewöhnen, weil papa ihm zum zeitung austragen schickt.

ich finde die konsolen einfach schrottig, binde das in meinem bekanntenkreis aber niemanden auf die nase, da die ja auch, genau wie ich mit pc, nen grund hatten sich für die konsole zu entscheiden. und wer für sich entscheidet, das es ne konsole und kein pc wird, oder auch umgekehrt, handelt richtig.


----------



## skyw8lk3r (4. Juli 2011)

Na ich sag mal ich bin doch sehr an mein razer barracuda headset gewohnt, alleine vom sound und tragekomfort her, und son olles billigplastikteil wäre ja dann echt doof :p


----------



## streetjumper16 (4. Juli 2011)

ChaoZ schrieb:


> Bin mir grad garnicht sicher, standardmäßig ist ein kleines Headset mit Mikro zum reden und hören mitgeliefert, also Plastikzeugs und nichts zum zocken. Sehr beliebt unter Konsoleros sind Turtle Beach Produkte.




Bei der momentanen 4GB Version ist KEIN Headset dabei!!!!




skyw8lk3r schrieb:


> Na ich sag mal ich bin doch sehr an mein razer  barracuda headset gewohnt, alleine vom sound und tragekomfort her, und  son olles billigplastikteil wäre ja dann echt doof :p




Wie gesagt reicht das vollkommend! Es ist leicht wie ne Feder und reicht fürs reden etc. aus


----------



## ChaoZ (4. Juli 2011)

Ne ich meine das ist wirklich nur zum hören was der gegenüber sagt und denke ich mal keine 5€ Wert. ^^ Das Razer kannste denke ich mal auch an die Xbox bzw. an den Controller anschließen.

@streetjumper16
Joa, dann wird halt direkt ein ordentliches Headset mitgekauft. Bei dem Spottpreis von 111€. ^^


----------



## Zulkrosh (4. Juli 2011)

Erst mal ein DANKE an den Threadstarter, im Saturn Koblenz waren sie um 12 Uhr leider schon  ausverkauft, aber zum glück gibts ja noch Amazon.

111€ ist ech nen super Schnäppchen...vor allem da man Xbox Spiele ja auch noch gebraucht kaufen kann, versucht das mal bei aktuellen PC Spielen.

Alan Wake, Fable 2, The Darkness, Blue Dragon..für insgesamt 32€ gleich mitbestellt, und ich denke es gibt noch einige gute exclusive Titel.
Final Fantasy, Red Dead Redemption, L.A Noire....

Eine Kinect hängt aktuell auch einer an meinem MediaPC also passt des auch, kann ich sie mal in ihrer natürlichen umgebung beobachten.(Das zickige Ding ist doch ne SIE?)

Einige Leute hier, sollten aber echt mal lernen sich ein wenig zurück zu halten..für 111€ bekommt man heutzutage noch nicht mal nen gescheites Netzteil.
Oder baut mir mal für 111€ mal nen PC zusammen der ne ähnliche Grafikleistung wie eine X-Box 360 hat..Windows 7 Ultimate is ja schon teurer als das Ding.

Ne Festplatte braucht man doch eigendlich für für Mediadaten und Demos, oder täusche ich mich da? Bei meiner Ring of Death X-Box aus dem Jahre 2006 (2008 vereckt)
hab ich das ding eigendlich nur für Savegames gebraucht.


----------



## fac3l3ss (4. Juli 2011)

Zulkrosh schrieb:


> L.A Noire....


 Nö, LA Noaa gibt es bald auch für den PC :p


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## ChaoZ (4. Juli 2011)

Ich frag mich wie die den Preis hinbekommen, da kosten ja zwei Konsolen Vollpreis Spiele mehr. 
Achja: Bei Amazon lässt sich das auch mit einer anderen Aktion kombinieren, z.B. Xbox 360 Slim für 111€ und Black Ops oder Duke Nukem für 20€ dazu.
Einfach mal couchjockey.de besuchen.


----------



## DrillerKiller (4. Juli 2011)

*Mann, mann.. was seid ihr alle für werbeanfällige Panikkäufer!*



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Da Saturn morgen seinen 50. Geburtstag feiert gibt es NUR Morgen die Xbox 360 Slim 4GB für nur 111€ !!!
> 
> Quelle:http://www2.saturn.de/webapp/wcs/st..._XBOX360&WT.ac=HOME_OFFERS_XBOX360_STARTSEITE
> 
> ...


 


Werter Schaumschläger, 

hättest du dich vorher mal richtig umgeschaut, so wäre dir aufgefallen, dass dieses (Lock-)Angebot nicht einzigartig ist. Gleiches gilt für deine blinden Dankesager. 
Seit geraumer Zeit wird genau diese Xbox von Amazon *zum selben Preis (111 €)* angeboten - selbstverständlich versandkostenfrei. 

Direkt-Link: Xbox 360 - Konsole Slim: Amazon.de: Games


Falls also wirklich keine Box mehr zu haben sein sollte, können sich diejenigen, die denn unbedingt eine haben wollen, aber keine mehr bekommen haben, auf das Amazon-Angebot ausweichen.


----------



## streetjumper16 (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mann, mann.. was seid ihr alle für werbeanfällige Panikkäufer!*



DrillerKiller schrieb:


> Werter Schaumschläger,
> 
> hättest du dich vorher mal richtig umgeschaut, so wäre dir aufgefallen, dass dieses (Lock-)Angebot nicht einzigartig ist. Gleiches gilt für deine blinden Dankesager.
> Seit geraumer Zeit wird genau diese Xbox von Amazon *zum selben Preis (111 €)* angeboten - selbstverständlich versandkostenfrei.
> ...




Amazon.de macht das NUR nach 

Weil die auch gesehen haben das Saturn so ein Angebot gemacht hat!!!


----------



## GTA 3 (5. Juli 2011)

aha bei amazon steht aber 185 € ?!


----------



## ChaoZ (5. Juli 2011)

Geh auf Angebote von anderen Verkäufer oder so, weist was ich meine. Da steht dann Amazon.de 111€


----------



## HZA (5. Juli 2011)

Es ist schon der 5. Juli, falls ihr das noch nicht bemerkt habt.


----------



## watercooled (5. Juli 2011)

Womit die Aktion schon lange vorbei ist


----------



## Rizzard (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mann, mann.. was seid ihr alle für werbeanfällige Panikkäufer!*



DrillerKiller schrieb:


> Seit geraumer Zeit wird genau diese Xbox von Amazon *zum selben Preis (111 €)* angeboten - selbstverständlich versandkostenfrei.


 
Was heist hier seit geraumer Zeit? Amazon hat diese 111€ auch nur gestern angeboten (wohl in Reaktion auf das Saturn-Angebot). Heute kostet die Konsole dort auch wieder mehr.


----------



## ChaoZ (5. Juli 2011)

Also falls es wer verpasst hat einfach in nächster Zeit bei eBay vorbeischauen. Dort werden sicherlich viele davon landen die dann z.B. dort 120€ kosten.


----------



## sfc (5. Juli 2011)

Soll nicht zur Gamescon der Preis mit 250 GB Festplatte auf 170 Euro fallen? Das wäre mMn das bessere Angebot.


----------



## streetjumper16 (5. Juli 2011)

sfc schrieb:


> Soll nicht zur Gamescon der Preis mit 250 GB Festplatte auf 170 Euro fallen? Das wäre mMn das bessere Angebot.




soll angeblich!! Obs so sein wird werden wir sehen


----------



## ShadowBear40K (6. Juli 2011)

Hab mal eben bei der Ebucht vorbeigeschaut. Wie man sieht ist wohl der Großteil der Boxen da gelandet  
Das war vorherzusehen. Jedoch haben die Trottel nicht bedacht, dass Ebay 9% vom Gewinn abhaben will. Wenn man noch die Anfahrtkosten zum Saturn dazu Rechnet haben die jedoch kein Gewinn gemacht sondern unnötig mehr Arbeit 
Rechnung:
111€ für die Box
Anfahrt (geschätzt) 6€
-------
- 117€

in der Bucht gehen die Boxen ab und zu für 130-140€ raus 

-117€
+140€(im besten Fall)
------
+23€ Gewinn! (wenn man jetzt noch Anfahrtkosten zum Paketdient anrechnet +-6 euro)
- 12€ Ebay gebühren
+ den Aufwand fürs Einstellen auf Ebay und verpacken etc
-----
 WoW dann bleiben unglaubliche (geschätzte) 5€ und man hat eine Menge zeit investiert... yes ... 

srry der Beitrag musste jetzt sein, aber sowas find ich total assi von den Leuten, die den anderen die Chance nehmen eine Xbox zu besitzen. (und nein ich wollte keiner dieser xboxen^^ pc reicht mir)
Die die eine Xbox ergattern konnten und damit auch spielen wollen, haben ein super Schnäppchen gemacht... viel Spass damit 

Die anderen sollen an ihrer dummheit ver******

peace


----------

